# Where to find parts?



## joeyd12010 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello All,
I have a '93 D21 2wd xcab which I have owned for some time. It has 197K on the engine and is still running strong. I've addressed all normal mechanical issues (carrier bearing, brakes, water pump, radiator, belts, tune up, etc...) and now want to concentrate on cosmetics/comfort in the interest (or intent) of giving the truck to my 16 year old son.
I guess my question is simple: where do you find parts for these trucks other than at the dealership or the u-pull yard?
I'm looking for a dash and the heat grills (center of the dash - I loaded a 12 foot pressure treated 6X6 through the rear slider and it crashed down on the center of the dash, denting the dash and shattering the grills), a new antenna (just the mast part that screws in at the fender), rear slider, maybe some door panels and/or seats, tail gate parts, etc...nothing major. I don't need any body parts other than maybe bumpers, which I may paint to match the body or black out along with the grill as I intend to paint the entirely rust free truck in a few weeks.
Anytime I do an online search for Nissan parts I either get directed to ebay or some car parts mega site that has very few parts for these trucks.
Any suggestions?


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

internet.

aftermarket.
4x4 parts.
4wheel parts

dealership.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The majority of the parts you are talking about are only available through a dealer or junkyard. One online dealer that has pretty good prices is: AAA Nissan Parts


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

*Gotchya you answer!*

I have a list for you bear with me...

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
CertiFit Auto Body Parts - Home
www.4x4parts.com
Courtesyparts.com - Genuine Nissan Parts, Accessories, NISMO and Nissan Motorsports

Now these are the absolute best websites to go through for anything Nissan HB.
This took me a long time of research so I hope you use them well.

Brief Description:

EBAY-You already know Im sure.
Certifit-OEM body, lighting and everything for making your truck look good for low prices.
4x4parts-Everything aftermarket!!! Nuff' Said
Courtesy Parts-This is actually a dealership bu they have the best prices I have ever seen for a dealership. Cheap Cheap Cheap...plus they have drawings so you cannot possibly buy the wrong parts. You can literally buy enough parts to build an entirely new truck.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree that Courtesy Parts has the nice features of diagrams, but I found many of their prices to be higher than that of : AAA Nissan Parts 

You may want to price compare before you buy parts from either.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

I agree always shop around to find the best prices available, especially when dealing with any foreign motor co.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

i find that using a good rule of thumb that if it's not a major cause of a car going to the junk yard... anything can be used. and if it needs/or you want it to be back to OEM for you to add on a MOD to better specs... then take a good common sense feel for the part you're switching out and decide if A: the dealer wouldn't be a better decision... or if B: a yard would have it and the part is something that last or rebuilt ...or C: it's a part that even though the original stock yard part or brand new OEM part would be better, it's a part that you can easily change out or whatever and just go get the spongy cheap part for temporary problems.... a part that you bought not only has a warranty you can take back before then, but you start to learn the integrity of your particular vehicle's parts.

anything serious though, if it's not a major aftermarket product, i'd seriously consider that higher stealership price.... (even some like belts and hoses_your not gonna find anywhere_can come cheap there) ....is way worth the extra dig into your pocket for piece of mind that you now have brand new part that will easily last another 200K. ....food for thought though....


...if you fix your VC gasket, now more pressure is applied to Head gas, oil gas...others... so just like anything else, when you ever...EVER...take an older car and switch out a part for a new one... take the time to look at that whole particular circuit_whatever it is. say you switch out a coolant hose... switch the rest out too and washers/therma/waterpump/belt so the entire circuit is new and working strong together.... nothing sucks more than to get into a project for one particular thing only to start the engine and now a more stressed part fails just like the other one.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

I agree but where I live (about 25min south of Fresno CA) there are not many Nissan HB's in junkyards they are way too valuable here. Some thing should never be gotten from a junkyard such as belts and hoses buy these new you will be thankful you did. Also keep in mind we are driving 15-20 year old vehicles, there have been some improvements over time to alloys and plastics making them actually better than OEM...use your best judgement.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

i feel you on the improvements in alloys.. but the actual workings of the part though... the internals... the seals/washers/piston clearances... ok.. i don't know about every part out there, but for example.. i switched out my OEM clutch/MC/slave... and now the whole system is spongy. real... weak yet works.. and believe me, it was bled right. with a vacuula. and i had to adjust the pedal fully out to get a response when i switched it, only after 1000miles, to the exact same (other) car. those parts felt the same right after i bought them. it's not that the actual integrity of the metal isn't better, it's that the original, factory engineered part is better on the small internal parts. 

i had a 180+ that i drove til 215 or so.. and the clutch was the ORIGINAL. still said nissan on it.. unless the individual before me was exceptionally nice to that car by buying OEM, but the way it was ragged out, and $1200 to buy + $900 added on after... it was the original. lets just say that clutch lasted under my heavy/redlining feet for 8 months. yes i'm hard on the brake system, but know how to race and make a clutch last. now... a 215000 mile clutch that was giving out, felt less responsive, with less integrity, than a brand spanking new aftermarket. GIVEN THAT WE'RE NOT TALKING ABOUT A CLUTCH MASTER'S SETUP HERE! THIS IS A PURE AUTOZONE ~NO ENDORSEMENTS LOL~ CLUTCH.... PRESSUREPLATE/CLUTCH/MC/SLAVE/HOSE...THAT WAS BEING USED. i was saying that aftermarket is a way to save money and still have integrity parts if your iffy about a yard deal when you need your ride for work for the next 6 month til you can go aftermarket race.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

I have no problem with aftermarket....but a clutch is defineately one of those things I wouldn't recommend anyone get at a junkyard. I have bought several items from Courtesy Nissan Parts and they all performed better than OEM. I have also just purchased a Weapon-R Cold Air Intake and a set of PaceSetter Headers from 4x4parts.com waiting on some new studs to install the CAI which I have also purchased from Courtesy Nissan. Anyone know exactly how to install the headers? I have 3 holes in em and 2 hoses and an o2 sensor but not everything matches up correctly. Would it be better just to take out the smog equip? How would I do it without triggering the much feared Check Engine light? I installed headers on my mustang but everything matched up perfectly just like OEM it was plug and play, these Nissans I tell ya....


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

it's just a light... ;]

but no, unless you revamp your ECU software.. *eh... gonna go with "not sure" on this one because there might be a way.* ...but the ECU regulates all those sensors.. you take one out wi/o modifying the software, it's gonna give you a code/gonna give you the light.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

sharpeusn said:


> these Nissans I tell ya....


LOL, doncha love the little added DIY'er's Mechanical Trial/Error popquiz anytime you're interested in deviating from the manual.


----------



## jamesedward (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello! I also had an experience the same as yours and when I researched on the internet, I found very little sites that offers a variety of car parts for nissan. My friend suggested me to go to a car parts site and luckily, I was able to get the parts that I needed there. hope this might help


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have part as well...


----------

